# Hunt Test Lunch ??



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, thank you for doing this, that's a great thing for the club to provide the workers. I would say some artisan bread or the nicer loaves you can get in the deli. Make the meat pretty thick (1/4" +) so it will both be nummy and filling, as these people work hard. 

You can go to a bulk food store and get the packets of mayo, mustard and relish. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

If you have a Sam's Club they have the sandwich rolls you are referring to. Here lately my wife and I have been converted to the "sandwich thins" I wouldn't scrimp on the meat. They (we) burn a lot of calories out there and by the time lunch rolls around they (we) are hungry. Packets like Laura said can be gotten there too.
Not silly at all. Thanks for doing this for the club. You are an angel and my hero!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You are right,that is pretty silly LOL. I cant believe you dont eat sandwiches, I live on them! My theory is everything tastes better between two slices of bread.

Is this a lunch that will be brought out to them or will they come to get it? I like when some trays are put out and I can assemble it myself so it doesnt get all soggy, but that isnt always possible.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I prefer the meat itself sliced thin. When I make sandwiches for people to eat at shows I usually put 4-5 slices of the deli-sized sliced turkey (not pre-packaged size) on a regular sized piece of bread/roll. I fold them over in half and lay them side by side (if that makes sense). But I do 2 layers of the folded in half meat regardless of the size of the bread. I think it makes a better textured sandwich than laying them all on top of each other in a big hunk of meat. (Can you tell I've thought about this alot? LOL) Definitely put cheese on there too. Maybe provolone or swiss for the turkey and cheddar for the roast beef and ham. You can just buy exactly how much cheese you need from the deli counter. 

I'm not sure if you've thought about the bread itself, but usually grocery store bakery sections have good fresh hoagie rolls. They hold up pretty well and don't get soggy like sliced bread can get. Just a thought


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Is this a lunch that will be brought out to them or will they come to get it? I like when some trays are put out and I can assemble it myself so it doesnt get all soggy, but that isnt always possible.


I think that's a great idea anywhere BUT a hunt test unless there is somewhere to thoroughly wash hands! LOL. (But I'm also still pretty grossed out by the birds  )


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> You are right,that is pretty silly LOL. I cant believe you dont eat sandwiches, I live on them! My theory is everything tastes better between two slices of bread.
> 
> Is this a lunch that will be brought out to them or will they come to get it? I like when some trays are put out and I can assemble it myself so it doesnt get all soggy, but that isnt always possible.


The hunt tests I've been to, the coolers are brought out when there is a natural break (ie; switching from land to water) - and if not at a natural break, the coolers are brought out at a 'shift change'. I have gotten sick on tomatoes, so plan to bring & chill those separate, but from what I've seen the sandwiches are pre-assembled.

And heck Jodie, I even needed to buy a cooler large enough for 20 rolls or so LOL The things I am learning for hunt tests ROFL


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

GJpuppy brought up a good point. When the sandwiches come out the veggies are in little baggy. Some assembly is required before devouring before the next "Guns UP". If you can think of it another thing that was nice, was a little packaged hand wipe. Not to many chances to wash your hands before eating out there. I usually carry my bird boy bag with hand sanitizer and a towel. But most do not especially if the workers are young.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I prefer the meat itself sliced thin. When I make sandwiches for people to eat at shows I usually put 4-5 slices of the deli-sized sliced turkey (not pre-packaged size) on a regular sized piece of bread/roll. I fold them over in half and lay them side by side (if that makes sense). But I do 2 layers of the folded in half meat regardless of the size of the bread. I think it makes a better textured sandwich than laying them all on top of each other in a big hunk of meat. (Can you tell I've thought about this alot? LOL) Definitely put cheese on there too. Maybe provolone or swiss for the turkey and cheddar for the roast beef and ham. You can just buy exactly how much cheese you need from the deli counter.
> 
> I'm not sure if you've thought about the bread itself, but usually grocery store bakery sections have good fresh hoagie rolls. They hold up pretty well and don't get soggy like sliced bread can get. Just a thought


I thought I might have a selection of the rolls - my deli had rolls with sesame seeds, kaiser rolls and hoagie rolls. I didn't think of different cheeses - what a great idea


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah I dont know much about hunt test setups,I just sw a thread with the word "lunch"in it and had to check it out LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The club will be providing hand wipes & sanitizer so we are good there. Maybe if I put a slice of cheese on each side of the meat the bread wouldn't get soggy? Or if I can - a baggie with the fixings sounds even better!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Forgot to mention the lunches are usually in a styrofoam "Takeout Plate" container. They may or may not get a "break" depending on the number of dogs. We usually eat in the field.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> yeah I dont know much about hunt test setups,I just sw a thread with the word "lunch"in it and had to check it out LOL


Got me too!!

After reading this if I could get there I would volunteer to work this one just for the lunch


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Radarsdad reminded me, the lunches they "sold" at our test last weekend included a pickle in a little ziplock with the sandwich. The lunches included the chips, an apple and a little bite size candybar. They were really good. Sold them for $7 and the proceeds went to the local vollyball team that was selling them. Of course, the workers didn't have to pay.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> yeah I dont know much about hunt test setups,I just sw a thread with the word "lunch"in it and had to check it out LOL


I may be a bit more of a weeny about it since I just worked a gun station for the first time 2 weeks ago. (I'll get used to it, I swear!  ) One of the (previously) live fliers we were using in the launcher made both of us gag every time it came back to us. The thought of eating without washing my hands after touching that duck makes me almost gag a bit now   My partner (a big burly guy who has been doing HTs and hunting for years) literally said to me "what happens in the blind stays in the blind!" when he started gagging too. I think he didn't want me to ruin his street cred with his hunting buddies.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I may be a bit more of a weeny about it since I just worked a gun station for the first time 2 weeks ago. (I'll get used to it, I swear!  ) One of the (previously) live fliers we were using in the launcher made both of us gag every time it came back to us. The thought of eating without washing my hands after touching that duck makes me almost gag a bit now  My partner (a big burly guy who has been doing HTs and hunting for years) literally said to me "what happens in the blind stays in the blind!" when he started gagging too. I think he didn't want me to ruin his street cred with his hunting buddies.


 
Lunch anyone? :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Lunch anyone? :


I have decided that after Days of Our Lives is over I will go to the store and buy stuff to make chicken salad sandwiches. Summer rocks.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I may be a bit more of a weeny about it since I just worked a gun station for the first time 2 weeks ago. (I'll get used to it, I swear!  ) One of the (previously) live fliers we were using in the launcher made both of us gag every time it came back to us. The thought of eating without washing my hands after touching that duck makes me almost gag a bit now  My partner (a big burly guy who has been doing HTs and hunting for years) literally said to me "what happens in the blind stays in the blind!" when he started gagging too. I think he didn't want me to ruin his street cred with his hunting buddies.


Me too - I have had to handle some nasties and ALWAYS carry hand wipes in my truck now; I may start putting them in a pocket along with my doggie-poop bags!

I'm not real sure what those black gloves I sometimes see are all about, but I might be wearing them soon if I'm working of the stations.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> I'm not real sure what those black gloves I sometimes see are all about


Gives contrast to your hands so pups can see casts better. I started wearing gloves even in training it I am running a blind.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I made chicken wraps for our WC and they were a huge hit. Pre-assembled, easy to eat with one hand.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am trying to rack my brain about what we were fed last weekend.. I think it was a pretty basic sandwich maybe just meat and cheese, with a packet of mayo/mustard, some chips and an apple. The brought paper bags to the stake while the judges were discussing call backs and we ate out at the stake. There were little wipes in the bags too, but I keep them in my car as well. I had washed my hands after I ran Mira, before I started working, since this particular series the first land bird landed is some icky sludge leaving the dogs very mucky. I don't even want to call it mud, its whatever was left over after the area flooded over winter... Anyways I took Mira and we both washed off!!!

Back to the lunch, it was good and simple. More than anything I think I just wanted to eat, I was starving!

Good for you for making lunches!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok,so how did the lunch go and what was on the menu ?????


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - not until next weekend, but at training yesterday a few people were mentioning that chocolate bars (Hershey) were a really bad idea on a hot summer day ...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

our GIANT foodstore has pretzel rolls (shaped like a knot, but taste a little like pretzels) and they make all their sandwiches with these rolls. they have large or slider size. You might want to get slider rolls.... and give 2 choices in each bag, the slider rolls are not too big and you lull yourself into a false sense of not eating too much. 
beth moose and angel


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Grins - not until next weekend, but at training yesterday a few people were mentioning that chocolate bars (Hershey) were a really bad idea on a hot summer day ...


If you put graham crackers and marshmallows in there with the Hershey's they can make s'mores


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my car has an air conditioned glove box just for chocolate bars. Gotta love German engineering!
(also has a gun drawer under the passenger front seat)


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Grins - not until next weekend, but at training yesterday a few people were mentioning that chocolate bars (Hershey) were a really bad idea on a hot summer day ...


Maybe get some cookies instead? You could always get those cookies that are pre-packaged for kids school lunches. The famous Amos ones are awesome


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Barb,
Now your just showin off. Air conditioned glove box? Sheeesh
Mine is too when the trucks on with A/C running.
Famous Amos's are always a hit.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Just spent 2 days working a hunt test. Lunches both days were Subway sandwiches(ham or turkey), chips, Famous Amos cookies, and Tree Top Fruit Snacks.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Just spent 2 days working a hunt test. Lunches both days were Subway sandwiches(ham or turkey), chips, Famous Amos cookies, and Tree Top Fruit Snacks.


Is that the norm? I know my club will be providing similar; no biggee but guess I'll need to bring something along for my lunch - probably meatballs - everyone will be so jealous LOL. Hopefully they will have water or non sugared soda.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Plenty of water/flavored water provided also provided by club along with lunch for judges and workers.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

For our tests we usually do pre-assembled sandwiches on white, whole wheat, or buns. All are put in ziplocs. And for those who are vegan we do a couple of veggie sandwiches too. 
We also do ziplocs of cut up fruit like strawberry, melon, pineapple, mixed. And then another of veggies, carrot sticks, celery, peppers etc. All are put in coolers and paper bags provided so they workers can either take a break to eat or we send it out to them in the field. Also cookies in ziploc, potato chips or granola type bars. Pop & water are also done. packets of hand cleaner are sent out to the field, but we also have a hand washing station with antibacterial soap at headquarters. We also have coffee & donuts at HQ for the workers.
I agree, sandwiches and lunches need to be substantial - those people work hard out there.
We have also in the past, if it's planning on being cold, done a big pot of chili and keep it hot on a coleman stove. Workers love that after sitting in the cold & damp.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I do the lunches for our club's Hunt Test in March. I'll start off by saying I'm a pretty good cook. So if you're a worker or judge, you'll be well fed : )

I do turkey, ham or roast beef sandwiches. I mark each Ziploc bag with what they are so when they're in the cooler I can find what people want. I keep the tomatoes and different cheeses separate so people can choose what they want and the sandwiches don't get soggy. Different types of chips are set out on the table. I usually bake 2 or 3 different kind of cookies and they're in the lunch sack already. Then people can choose either a homemade cold pasta salad with fresh basil or the homemade fresh fruit salad with lime vanilla bean syrup. They're also good options for people who don't want a sandwich or don't eat meat.

And a big bottle of hand sanitizer on the table, along with plenty of bottled water and soda.

We always seem to have enough workers : )

Ann
Dallas


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> We always seem to have enough workers : )


Where is your test? Need another worker????


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Is that the norm? I know my club will be providing similar; no biggee but guess I'll need to bring something along for my lunch - probably meatballs - everyone will be so jealous LOL. Hopefully they will have water or non sugared soda.


There should be plenty of water but I usually take my own and Green Tea drinks i don't drink sodas much anymore. If it is hot these hit the spot much better than sodas. Our club is going to quit sending sodas and send Gatorade and water especially in Sept. it will be hot down here and the youngsters that work will drink sodas before water or Gatorade. We want them hydrated as much as we can and we make sure there is plenty out there.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Radarsdad,

The test is usually in Terrell,TX on the property of one of our members. It's the DFWMGRC test in April. We always welcome workers. The test is on Sat and we have a WC/WCX on Sunday. 

Ann


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

luvgld7 said:


> Radarsdad,
> 
> The test is usually in Terrell,TX on the property of one of our members. It's the DFWMGRC test in April. We always welcome workers. The test is on Sat and we have a WC/WCX on Sunday.
> 
> Ann


I will be there which stakes are you running or rather what field events. He should be ready for WCX by then. Do you have the dates yet. Yes I will work, I would rather do something than just sit around.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Radarsdad,

We'll have JH & SH on Sat, don't have the dates yet. It will be on Entryexpress.net

Thanks for the offer of help!

Ann


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

As soon as I see the dates I will put them on my calendar. That would we good timing probably run Jr. and Sr. Time table is to have him ready for at least Senior by then. Will have to have him ready by then. I plan on running Derby's and he has to handle before I can teach the marks.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Radarsdad, am I reading this right that your puppy, who will at that time be well under a year old, will be running a WCX in April? Whew, can you come train me and Tito???


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

That will be the goal. He has to handle to teach marks to compete in Derby. If I stick to my program he should be steady enough to handle a Seniors and you can get through Seniors with just over and back. He will be a year old March 25. I am shooting for his first Juniors on 9/25. May not make it but we will see.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Ditto on keeping the condiments, cheese, tomatoes and other toppings separate. I have a tomato allergy and have been to a couple of tests where I could not eat my sandwich because it was contaminated! Had to last the day on my chips, apple and cookie, which is not nourishing enough when throwing birds!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Whew, I'm impressed (again). I notice you didn't answer the part about coming to train me and Tito....in particular for him to keep his fluffy a$$ on the ground when it's not his turn to hit the water....




Radarsdad said:


> That will be the goal. He has to handle to teach marks to compete in Derby. If I stick to my program he should be steady enough to handle a Seniors and you can get through Seniors with just over and back. He will be a year old March 25. I am shooting for his first Juniors on 9/25. May not make it but we will see.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Whew, I'm impressed (again). I notice you didn't answer the part about coming to train me and Tito....in particular for him to keep his fluffy a$$ on the ground when it's not his turn to hit the water....


Let me get this one going first, can't afford the travel time missing from training. Would love to come up there and train. A Lot cooler than down here!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, most of the texas trainers are up here now....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, I know,
Getting hot quick in the day here. Ran Bullet and Abby on two quick setups and that was it except for Gunner got walking singles we are starting to stretch out his marks. Try to get him to about 150 by the end of next week.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

All righty - shopped today and bought 3 different types of each

Rolls (3 differing types)
4 slices each type of meat for each roll (ham, turkey, roast beef)
1 slice for each roll of 3 different types of cheese (provolone, cheddar, swiss)
Head of lettuce to be shredded
Tomatoes
Snack bags for the tomatoes

Condiments, chips, fruit etc will be assembled at the test

I will be folding the meat in half and laying 2 slices East/West and the remaining 2 slices North/South on each roll. Lettuce will be shredded and put on the top of the meat while the cheese will be put under the meat. Tomatoes will be sliced and put in the snack baggies which will be put inside the sandwich bags.

Bought a cooler and marked my name on it.

I think this is it? have I missed anything? Oh, I will be raiding my ice cube trays and loading some freezer sized ziplocs with ice. Boy oh boy, I hope those workers are hungry!!

BTW: I have heard 2 club members now mention they provide vegetarian sandwiches made of cheese?? I used to be vegetarian and cheese was not included in my diet - I will have an extra 3 rolls - what would a vegetarian roll have?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> I hope those workers are hungry!!


That will probably not be a problem.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe like cheese, cucumber, avocado?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd like a turkey with provalone on wheat please. Sounds nummy, your lunch will be a hit.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> I'd like a turkey with provalone on wheat please. Sounds nummy, your lunch will be a hit.


Ha - I guessed one right  I just labelled the baggies:

Turkey with provolone
Roast Beef with cheddar
Ham with Swiss

even dug up a vegetarian sandwich - don't know if I'll have time to do more shopping (how many hunters do you suppose are vegetarian???) but 
California Grilled Veggie Sandwich Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That veggie sandwich sounds amazing! Possibly a lot of work for you to grill veggies though. The deli I go to does a yummy veggie sandwich (I don't know why I didn't think of this before when I replied) that is cream cheese, cucumber, avocado, sprouts, lettuce, tomato on squaw bread. So yummy!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Another test I need to go work!!


----------

